# Thanks and question about shark fishing in Perdido Bay



## davidjimm (May 22, 2014)

Just wanted to give a big thanks for everyone who posts and shares advice on this forum. Y'all are awesome, and really helped me on last year's trip. I took my sister, her husband and their 2 kids, and my parents. We ha a blast catching the Sail cats, and my mom caught a doormat flounder (24", I think that's considered big for a flounder?). We also caught some trout. Thanks again!
My question is about catching Sharks in Perdido Bay. I don't want to take my pontoon boat out into the real ocean, and was wondering if anyone know if there's any place to have a chance catching sharks in Perdido Bay. I could chum for them, but was wondering if it would just be a waste of time.
Good fishing y'all!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

always a chance, but the closer to the Gulf the better IMHO; just have to pick your day(s) and watch the weather.

sure others will chime in.


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

Depends on where you are staying at on the bay. Further north you may possibly get a bull shark but closer to the gulf you will start seeing bulls and blacktips.


----------



## davidjimm (May 22, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Man, y'all are awesome for the quick replies. I'm staying on the ole river, and I thought maybe if I hung around the artificial reefs and fished with some large cut bait I could catch one or 2 sharks (don't care which species, I will catch and release. Black Tip would be awesome though.) I think the kids would have so much fun telling everyone they caught a shark.
So you're saying that you have heard of sharks being in the Bay then? I was told by one man at a bait shop that the sharks don't come in past the Perdido Pass bridge. The kids don't enjoy fishing the bridge as much with all the heavy current and boat traffic, but I thought I would try it if it's the only place I could get a shark. I just love really in a big fish, don't care what it is, so I thought a shark would be the biggest thing out there if they exist in the Bay.
Thanks again for your quick replies.
David


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

I live on the south end of Perdido Bay and fish it regularly. With the low salinity (only about half of what is in the Gulf) the only type of shark that could survive there is a Bull Shark (they can handle low to no salinity) so the odds, while not 0%, are still not in your favor. 

If you have a pontoon boat, I would suggest at least finding a deep hole on the channel below Perdido Bay and fish it at night while boat traffic is low. Drop your bait out in middle of the channel and then ride over toward the side and anchor and wait. The salinity is actually much higher there due to the tides and I've heard reports of sharks in that channel from fishermen I met at the Sunset Grille. 

Keep us posted!


----------

